
Linode Block Storage Private Beta Is Here - felicianotech
https://linodians.com/blog/linode-block-storage-private-beta/
======
felicianotech
I wonder if the 100GB cap is because they are using SSDs? I did research and
apparently DigitalOcean's offering is also using SSDs.

Am I the only one that would have built this with HDDs? lol

